# The challenge begins



## ghostmantis84 (Sep 25, 2008)

A while ago i posted about a 38 gallon tank well here it is...  





I havent got round to getting the mantid's after all the suggestions....im hoping for deroplatys lobata colony. Would have preferred a giant asian colony bt we all know thats not going to happen, although it was recommended for 'straightbacked' mantids. The tank would be placed horizontally, with a fake vine setup.

After seeing ABbuggin's setup for Gongylus Gongylodes (very impressive) it got me coming up with grander schemes. If anyone has any ooths of the particualr species im after i would happily buy off you.

_Deroplatys dessicata,Lobata,Truncata_

Sphodromantis linolea

Hymenopus Coronatus

Texas unicorn (unsure on latin name)


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 25, 2008)

taht's a nice enclosure!


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW that's some nice piece a glass with stell bars there  

BTW: the latin name of the texas unicorn(texicorn) is:_Phyllovates Chlorophaea_


----------

